# new crappie & largemouth



## jrhopkins (Jan 17, 2008)

just finished these two todat. both are lipless swimbaits.
crappie is 6", 3.5 oz.
largemouth is 8", 4.2 oz.


----------



## mbass8dor (May 9, 2004)

JRH,
Those lures look very cool indeed! Excellent job, Very realistic looking!
Have you tank tested them yet? Man if they swim like they look, You'll
be catching a lot of fish!!!! Keep up the great work, And thanks for sharing.

Tom


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

jrhopkins- Exquisite. pete


----------



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

JRHOPKINS, 
Thank you for posting. In my opinion you are making the finest swimbait's available. From your unique design to your custom paintwork, attention to detail and quality prevail.

Beautiful,

Douglas


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Jr ........ Incredible! Thanks for posting those. I just stare at them till my wife knocks upside the head to see if I am OK ! LOL Man those look realistic!


----------



## Swede (Jan 17, 2008)

Sweet ones Jr i can see the fish jumping after them already !!


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Wow! Now thats detailed work. Nicely done


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

Very nice! I could dangle a minnow in front of that crappie and not know the difference.


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

Rowhunter said:


> JRHOPKINS,
> Thank you for posting. In my opinion you are making the finest swimbait's available. From your unique design to your custom paintwork, attention to detail and quality prevail.
> 
> Beautiful,
> ...



thats my opinion as well, no one IMHO makes a better looking,incredible action swimbait,then J.R, post those puppies up on Muskie First,and your sales will go threw the roof J.R.

Etch


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Great looking baits. Just awesome!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

You guys have all amazed me with the quality of work. I make my own spinner baits, and jigs but nothing like you do. My hats off to you. 
I will say I am glad carl suggested we dedicate a thread just for lure making. It's been a big hit and has most of the members in awl. keep up the good work and keep the pictures coming.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I think the bass pic is the one that I purchased... 

Your correct it is a very beautiful lure...I have it sitting in my office now!!!

flash--------------------------------out


----------



## whittler (Feb 10, 2008)

WOW beautiful work, you have got to be among the best baitmakers I have ever seen.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

jr...absolutely TOP SHELF!!!! Those look so realistic...You may get more of the same species trying to spawn with those rather than strikes from predators!!


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Nice work. How much time did you have in each one ? .....................Rich


----------



## jrhopkins (Jan 17, 2008)

RichsFishin said:


> Nice work. How much time did you have in each one ? .....................Rich


got it down to 8-10 hours ea. then about 8 hours down time between the two coats of clearcoat. it usually takes about two days per lure start to finish.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

JR Great job on those swim baits, details are the best I have ever seen.keep up the great work.
GOOD FISHING GUY :G


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Much like your others, those are just amazing! I can only imagine what you could create in the way of furniture, art, etc. You sure seem to have an eye for detail. Fantastic!


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

jrhopkins.....totally crazy about your concept man. Made me think about an older article that I read in an older Bassmaster Mar.2005 (Just how popular are Swimbaits).....lets see....Walking Hard Bait from 3:16Lure Co. sells for $150.00..................Castaic T Series (wood bait) sells for$129.00 (and several hundred of them sold in less than two weeks...YOUR ON THE RIGHT PATH... Let see,On eBay an orig. Castaic Wooden sold for $1200.00 and one of the 3:16 Lure Co. swimbaits sold for 500.00....... Those numbers could put a smile on your face... truly, my very best to your future... very impressive.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

All I can say is WOW a work of art.


----------

